
Ask HN: Nest for GPS - Should I build it? - rocketman_ai
The problem I want to solve is the following: with a plethora of IOT&#x2F;GPS devices invading the market, we are spending more and more time routinely doing &quot;check-ins&quot; to see if what we are tracking is OK or in a normal pattern&#x2F;area (example: a) where is my child? b) is my truck on route?).<p>I want to create a &quot;Nest&quot; like service for GPS. Where it will mashup AI and geolocation so that it can first learn normal movement patterns, and based on that, provide you with a permanent status, such as: normal, cautious, warning &#x2F; check location. All wrapped up and offered as an API as a service.<p>Thoughts? Does this make sense? Is it really an issue? Would you use this?<p>Thanks!<p>rocket man
======
chatmasta
You might be interested in Numenta's [0] anomaly detection tech for geospatial
tracking [1].

[0] [https://numenta.com/applications/](https://numenta.com/applications/)

[1]
[https://numenta.com/assets/pdf/whitepapers/Geospatial%20Trac...](https://numenta.com/assets/pdf/whitepapers/Geospatial%20Tracking%20White%20Paper.pdf)

~~~
rocketman_ai
Interesting! Thanks :)

